# My *adorable* 3-month old Standard Poodle puppies!



## MrsJohnnyG

We've had these cuddlebugs for about a month now and are more in love with them every day. They are GENIUSES and had picked up on the potty training thing within the first week... by now, they are champs at the basic commands (except when they're playing especially hard in the back yard, they seem to not hear me calling "come" too well!). Thought I'd share some photos of my sweet little geniuses!

These first three were their very first day home... they were exhausted from a long drive and just getting to know us!




























After we'd had them about a week, I took them down to my home portrait studio and got a few snaps:


----------



## MrsJohnnyG

From earlier this week (a couple of them after discovering how fun it is to dig in the yard! Fortunately "leave it" worked great, but Mommy had to snap some photos with their cute little dirt-covered noses!










Little brown-noser!









"We didn't do it" (notice not only the dirt on the noses, but on their paws and fur as well... they were just helping Mommy prepare the yard for landscaping)









"We're trying to sleep here, if you don't mind"


----------



## Locke

Awww! They're adorable. The black one reminds me of my boy's puppy days. I miss those days!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG

Locke, your Standard is beautiful! We also have a 6-year-old Standard girl, but she wasn't really "mine" until she was 6 months or so (when my husband and I were married)... I totally missed out on her little-bitty puppy phase so it's great to have them so little like this!


----------



## Thracian

Your puppies and photos are gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting them. How big are they now?


----------



## MrsJohnnyG

Thank you! Thracian, they are about 20 pounds now... so 40 pounds total of furry loviness!


----------



## Inga

So much for me telling people Poodles are so clean. LOL They are adorable. Salt and Pepper? You take lovely pictures.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG

Heh heh, they actually are VERY clean, they just had one day where they decided to play in the dirt... so out of character that I just had to take a photo of it!


----------



## MarleysGirl

They are just gorgeous. I look forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Oh my lord they are adorable!!! I cant wait to see them grow! Make sure you keep us updated!!! I want to see pics often!!! Love the shots you take... very awesome!
Nessa


----------



## 4lilmunchkins

Beautiful pictures and your poodles are just as cute as can be!
Thank you for sharing! Can't wait to see more pictures of them.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Those are great pictures. And you are totally correct about them being adorable!


----------

